# Electronica y PIC, Teclado inteligente con PIC 16F628A



## migvel321 (Jun 20, 2009)

Electronica y PIC, Teclado inteligente con PIC 16F628A







Aqui les dejo un proyecto de electronica, este proyecto esta en español y es de facil construcción.


En el libro veremos como construir un teclado de 15 teclas, con su propio microcontrolador. Además de las posibilidades que presenta como, por ejemplo, periférico de entrada de datos en una computadora, puede ser utilizado en conjunto con alguno de los "trainers" (para micros de 18 pines o 40 pines), a los que se unirá mediante un cable plano de 10 vías.

Este proyecto puede resultar interesante para estudiantes y hobbystas, o cualquiera que este iniciándose en el mundo de los microcontroladores PIC. Se ha incluido el código fuente completo en PIC BASIC (de PIC SIMULATOR IDE) de manera que puedan comenzar a utilizarse sin necesidad de programar nada.


Generalmente, cuando necesitamos un teclado para nuestros proyectos recurrimos a una de dos alternativas: o utilizamos un pin del microcontrolador por tecla, o bien creamos una matriz de teclas de "n" x "m", utilizando para ello "n" x "m" pines. Si necesitáramos un teclado de 15 teclas, en el mejor de los casos se necesitan 8 pines (n = 4 y m = 4). No siempre tenemos tantos pines disponibles.

La primera alternativa tiene la clara desventaja de requerir un muy elevado número de pines I/O, que generalmente es un recurso escaso. El segundo caso, el de la matriz, es más eficiente en el uso de pines, sirva como ejemplo el caso de un teclado de 4x4 teclas que se puede leer con solo 8 pines.

Pero existe una alternativa más, y consiste en crear un teclado “inteligente”, con su propia lógica de control, y que nos entregue directamente un código correspondiente a la tecla pulsada. Esto, además de resultar económico en el uso de los recursos I/O del microcontrolador principal, simplifica su programación, ya que el teclado entrega un código correspondiente a la tecla pulsada, sin tener que preocuparnos de estar censando continuamente la matriz para determinar que tecla se pulso

Este código puede ser del tipo serial (vía RS-232, por ejemplo) o bien paralelo, donde se utilizan mas cantidad de conductores.

En este proyecto veremos como construir un teclado de 15 teclas, con un PIC16F628A (o su hermano menor PIC16F627A) como elemento central, un zumbador para oír un pitido cada vez que pulsamos una tecla, y un LED que indicara que el teclado se encuentra alimentado. La salida de este teclado será un código de 4 bits que representa la tecla presionada, o bien “0000” si no se ha presionado ninguna.

Se los dejo en esta ocasión en formato PDF y esta en español, incluye el programador y los diagramas de los mismos

Aviso: la imagen de arriba puede diferir del controlador o programador, queda a criterio de cada uno hacerlo como mejor le parezca.

File: Teclado_Inteligente_con_Programador_PIC_de_16F628A.pdf
Download: 

File-Size: 1.16 MB
Uploaded: 08/10/2008, 06:26:46


----------



## Traviato (Jun 21, 2009)

O te llamas Ariel Palazzesi o, sin darte cuenta, lo has copiado de otro sitio.


----------



## aitopes (Ene 29, 2010)

Wow!!!!



> En *el libro veremos* como construir un teclado de 15 teclas, con su propio microcontrolador.....


Ni yo sabia que habia escrito un libro.....Ja ja ja ja ja ja!!!!!

El articulo es una copia fiel del que hice hace años en uControl ( http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Teclado_con_PIC16F628A ) y que encima no es la gran cosa. 

Eso si...la foto no es la de mi tecladito. 

Saludos!

PD: "Aitopes" es mi nick en este foro y en en TODOPIC. Yo si soy Ariel Palazzesi


----------



## mtzurenha (Ago 20, 2010)

No veo delito al caso ni razón para tanta burla. Gracias amigo migvel321 por publicar en este foro el trabajo de Palazzesi quien debería sentirse orgulloso pero... en fin, no más comentarios.


----------

